# Taylormade Identification numbers



## shivas irons (Oct 11, 2012)

I phoned up Taylormade today to check the serial number that was on the hosel of one of my irons.Taylormade told me the numbers I gave were showing up as unknown but this is not a problem because it is a bulk dispatch number and does not always identify the irons?? What is the point of putting these numbers on the irons of genuine clubs if they are going to show as unknown and not identify them? The mind boggles....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 12, 2012)

Pointless exercise having a serial number then! How can they be adamant wanting to track down fraudsters when they can't be bothered to add traceability to clubs they make. A joke really!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2012)

Serial numbers are so easy to fake - just walk into any AG or DG, jot down the number and reproduce on a fake club....

Really they mean nothing.

Callaway irons that are custom built come without a serial number.


----------

